# What event would you like to become WCA official?



## stuvalt309 (Apr 27, 2009)

If the WCA would add another event for which people could compete for, which event do you want it to be? 
Skewb Solve? 2x2 one-handed? How about Pyraminx Crystal? Would bandage cube work?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

One handed square-1 multi-bld.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

This will have all sorts of silly answers, but I will give something I'm actually semi-serious about. Earlier this year, Takao suggested that we do square-1 BLD. I like the idea.

I want to try out my idea for square-1 BLD, but I'm just not sufficiently motivated at the moment to work on it. If it became an official event, I'd definitely work on it. And I really do want to learn it someday.

And after all, Takao is the man.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 27, 2009)

If I were to vote on a puzzle to add to the WCA, I'd probably go for skewb or pyraminx crystal.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

6x6 and 7x7 blind- just so I can watch Ville completely conquer the BLD world


----------



## shelley (Apr 27, 2009)

Silly answers aside, I'd like to see Skewb as an official event. I don't own a Skewb and I don't know how to solve one (yet), but I feel it's more deserving as an official event than certain other puzzles that are official.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 27, 2009)

skewb, old multiblind


----------



## sooland (Apr 27, 2009)

rainbow cube! jkjk
skewb, for sure


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> This will have all sorts of silly answers



No I think I'm the only one. 

In all seriousness, I would probably say 2x2 BLD.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

To prove mike right (because he's always right) here is my silly answer

7x7x7 WF Multiple Blindfold with hands tied behind back


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

byu said:


> To prove mike right (because he's always right) here is my silly answer
> 
> 7x7x7 WF Multiple Blindfold with hands tied behind back



Do you have to memorize with feet also?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 27, 2009)

3x3 feet and hands simultaneous


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > To prove mike right (because he's always right) here is my silly answer
> ...



Yeah, that's why I said hands tied behind back


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 27, 2009)

Skewb and Skewb Ultimate would be nice additions.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2009)

official relays would be cool, and so would team BLD and team solving


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> official relays would be cool, and so would team BLD and team solving



Relays and/or team solving actually would be pretty cool... it would certainly add a very unique new aspect to competitions.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2009)

2x2, and anything to do with it, should be _removed_, not _added_.


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> 2x2, and anything to do with it, should be _removed_, not _added_.



I was just about to say something about that. There is too much luck in that puzzle. Odds of skipping a (first) layer are something like 0.1%. That means approximately 1 in every 1000 solves (or about 1 in every 300 competitions), somebody gets a scramble that is just a CLL? Math might be off, but I don't feel like doing the calculation right now.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm big on skewb. It's fun, quick, easy to learn but (somewhat) difficult to master, easy to obtain, widely owned, and different from current competition puzzles.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> This will have all sorts of silly answers, but I will give something I'm actually semi-serious about. Earlier this year, Takao suggested that we do square-1 BLD. I like the idea.



We tried it at SF09. IIRC Takao got all DNFs. Bad idea.

Also, if you think about it, square-1 BLD necessitates tracing the positions through cubeshape. What that means is that times are HIGHLY variable - if you take 10 minutes for an easy cubeshape you might take 30 for a hard one. So I don't think it would make a good event because, like 2x2 single, the only way to get a decent time will be to get a lucky scramble.


Same thing for 2x2 BLD, by the way. If you get a sufficiently easy scramble, anyone good will be able to get a time that's normally impossible. So then instead of being an event where the WR has a possibility of being broken any comp (which is what it should be!), you have to wait for a competition with a good scramble.


Also, 1000th post.


----------



## Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to see magic, master magic and feet removed


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> I would like to see magic, master magic and feet removed



*hides feet* YOU WONT GET MINE

I do agree though, those events are kind of silly


----------



## Faz (Apr 27, 2009)

2x2 BLD for the win.


----------



## shelley (Apr 27, 2009)

The pyraminx should be replaced by the tetraminx, which is the same thing but without twisty tips. The tips of the pyraminx are trivial and aren't indicative of puzzle solving ability anyway.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ton said:


> I would like to see magic, master magic and feet removed



I agree with the magic, All that it is is everyone doing the same series of moves pretty much.
Solving with feet is kinda weird too...

The skewb looks like it would be a nice puzzle, and maybe the 4 layer square-1.
Petaminx would be awesome when it gets mass produced.


----------



## Jason (Apr 27, 2009)

Shall we just stick to events that people would like to see added in this string, rather than events to be removed, otherwise it's just going to degenerate into the old "Magic isn't even a real puzzle" argument.

I would like the skewb to be added, as well as some sort of team solve.
...and 7x7 Fewest Moves (not really)


----------



## Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes I go for teamsolve, will need clear regulations though, regulation will be complex since communicating is possible in so many ways, how could we prevent any communication....


----------



## Faz (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, why would communication not be allowed?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Well, why would communication not be allowed?



Because it normally isn't. It wouldn't be fun or nearly as challenging if it were allowed. You could just say the moves to the other person.

I think Team BLD would be better than Team solves.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2009)

IMHO teamsolve is a silly event. It really requires both members of the team to use the same methods with the same algs to work well, OK if you have a regular partner you can get good times at it but you can't easily perform it with a random partner. Team BLD doesn't have such harsh requirements, and is thus much nicer.
And I agree that Skewb would be a nice addition to the list of official events.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2009)

Having a team event would be really weird.

I mean, how do you rank it, exactly? If one person is in two different teams in the world rank do you count both or only the fastest one? Would a person's WCA profile have all teams they've been in, or would each team get a separate profile? If the two people in a team are from a different country, which country does the record count for? (Or does it count for both countries? But that would be weird, you could set two different continental records at once! How would you display that?) Can one person be in more than one team in a single competition? (If they can, would that mean one person can win both a 1st and a 2nd prize?) Do you have one scorecard per team or two?


As for communication in teamsolves, I suggest that "no verbal communication" is the rule. Sure, other types of communication can get by, but it's better to allow that then to be extremely strict (he's itching his back or pointing to a piece! that's communication!). Besides it is possible to unconsciously communicate what you are trying to do on the cube (without you or your teammate realizing it) and it seems like it would be harsh to penalize people for that. Restricting only verbal communication would be easier to enforce and much clearer.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 27, 2009)

TMOY said:


> IMHO teamsolve is a silly event.


Imho teamsolve is awesome, bld or speed 

A relay style speed team solve probably wouldn't work well since you can't regulate who spends how much time solving, but alternating moves or something would work well. I got down to ~:45 with one of my friends a couple years ago... so it isn't too slow of an event.



qqwref said:


> I mean, how do you rank it, exactly?


On the events page, against others? Like this, where each unique relay receives its own ranking:
http://www.stxavier.org/s/106/stxavier.aspx?sid=106&gid=1&pgid=929



qqwref said:


> If one person is in two different teams in the world rank do you count both or only the fastest one?


On the individual competitors pages, only the fastest relay time could be shown at the top, such as:
18 J Barbiere, J Mertens, D Mosko, C Hessler	01:34.78 Canton	2006



qqwref said:


> Can one person be in more than one team in a single competition? ... Do you have one scorecard per team or two?


In sports, you can only be a competitor on one relay team per event, which gets one scorecard.


----------



## Jason (Apr 27, 2009)

Communication is an issue for a team solve. Having a Team BLD event would be easier. As for ranking, I don't think there should be any problems. You would just have your best time on your page with the name of your team partner next to it. If you're in 2 different teams, only your best time of the 2 teams would appear in the world ranking, with maybe your fastest partner's name associated with your for that time. 
Basically, just treat the team time as an individual time in the WCA rankings and pages, and your partner next to it on your page. 
I don't think the problem is insurmountable, or even that complicated to solve.


----------



## kajitatsu (Apr 27, 2009)

I could imagine so many people yelling randomly in team BLD xD


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

Skewb
SpeedBLD with 20 minutes planning limit
TeamBLD

About normal (sighted) teamsolving: Besides the communication issue, the moves are also hard to administer. How do you make sure the solvers really make alternating single moves? What does the judge do if he thinks one solver just made two moves?



shelley said:


> I feel [Skewb is] more deserving as an official event than certain other puzzles that are official.


Did you just call the magics "puzzles"?



qqwref said:


> square-1 BLD necessitates tracing the positions through cubeshape.
> the only way to get a decent time will be to get a lucky scramble.


Nope. You don't have to trace the positions through cubeshape. At least not during the attempt.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2009)

You know of a way to do sq1BLD without going to cubeshape first? I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You know of a way to do sq1BLD without going to cubeshape first? I'd be interested to hear it.



Seconded.

I always wanted to do sq-1 BLD. Once you get past tracing cubeshape it seems like it would be quite easy.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You know of a way to do sq1BLD without going to cubeshape first? I'd be interested to hear it.


I do (but just theoretically, no more than you), but that's not what I said. What I said was you don't need to on-the-fly trace pieces through several moves until cube shape. You could *learn* transition tables from all shapes to cube shape *beforehand*. Once you've done that, it should be much easier and not as time-consuming. It's a lot to learn, of course. But it's just one extreme end, learning transitions for all shapes. The other extreme end is knowing only the cube shape. One method between those two extremes is to learn transitions for a subset of all shapes so that any shape is at most one move away from one of those, so you have very little to trace during the attempt.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> About normal (sighted) teamsolving: Besides the communication issue, the moves are also hard to administer. How do you make sure the solvers really make alternating single moves? What does the judge do if he thinks one solver just made two moves?


And what does count as a move ? If you allow U4s and such, then a good strategy could be to let the fastest member of the team do whatever he wants while the slowest one only applies trivial moves, which completely defeats the purpose of teamsolving...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 27, 2009)

The fault with 2x2BLD is easy eliminated if you don't do "best of three" but
average of three/five. Then fluke-solves are not counted.

I would like 3x3BLD as average of three (all three solves counted, no dnf:s
allowed) or normal average of five. Then the easiness of the scrambles do
not count as much.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I would like 3x3BLD as average of three (all three solves counted, no dnf:s
> allowed) or normal average of five. Then the easiness of the scrambles do
> not count as much.



Ouch, that would be tough (for me at least).


----------



## Pedro (Apr 27, 2009)

TeamBLD for sure

and I agree with Shelley here: 


shelley said:


> The pyraminx should be replaced by the tetraminx, which is the same thing but without twisty tips. The tips of the pyraminx are trivial and aren't indicative of puzzle solving ability anyway.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2009)

Moving from Pyraminx to tetraminx could actually be very difficult. Thing about how many kids out there have trouble buying a new 3x3x3. I suppose you could just change the scrambling to not touch the tips and allow people to use either puzzle.

I definitely think Skewb should be next. It's completely different from other things out there, and it's very quick. Even with a basic method, you're talking about 30 second solves.

After that, I'd say TeamBLD.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 27, 2009)

I say snake. But if the misalignments might be hard to judge, ill say skewb.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Moving from Pyraminx to tetraminx could actually be very difficult. Thing about how many kids out there have trouble buying a new 3x3x3. I suppose you could just change the scrambling to not touch the tips and allow people to use either puzzle.
> 
> I definitely think Skewb should be next. It's completely different from other things out there, and it's very quick. Even with a basic method, you're talking about 30 second solves.
> 
> After that, I'd say TeamBLD.



agreed about the pyraminx

I don't know where to buy a tetraminx, and I kinda like my pyraminx, so this could be the best solution


----------



## mazei (Apr 27, 2009)

Perhaps you could just glue the tips of your Pyraminx so that it doesn't move.


----------



## (X) (Apr 27, 2009)

Hungarian Globe!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > You know of a way to do sq1BLD without going to cubeshape first? I'd be interested to hear it.
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up, Stefan. This is exactly what I had in mind when I said I have a method I want to try. (And I'm talking about the extreme end. It's simply not all that extreme. Compared to the big pi memorization efforts, it's, well, as easy as pie. ) I'm hoping my first successful square-1 BLD solve will be easily stackmatted. Truth is, I'm expecting to be disappointed with anything worse than 5 minutes. And it should be possible to be pretty much as accurate as with 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## boiiwonder (Apr 27, 2009)

2-4 and 2-5 relays.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > This will have all sorts of silly answers
> ...



don't you think luck would play WAY too big a factor?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 27, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> 2-4 and 2-5 relays.



Relays have been proposed, but the fact is, they basically come down to who can solve the big cube the fastest.


----------



## CubingDuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Megaminx BLD would be pretty cool I reckon. And also they should having relay events, like 2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2009)

i love team blind and i think the idea of a team event would be fun for a competition.


----------



## Wojto (Apr 27, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> 2-4 and 2-5 relays.



and 2-6 and 2-7


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 27, 2009)

Speed assembling a 4x4,or even better, a 7x7!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 27, 2009)

super square 1 and skewb. 2x2 blind maybe.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 27, 2009)

As much as I like 2x2x2 BLD, it should not be an official event, gets way too lucky. 
Same to 2x2x2 OH, should not be added for the reason a lucky solve would be such a big difference to a non-lucky.
I would like team bld and team solving, but it would be quite hard to work who goes with who etc. 
I think 3x3x3 with feet should be removed as well, it's slightly silly in my opinion.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2009)

Garmon said:


> As much as I like 2x2x2 BLD, it should not be an official event, gets way too lucky.
> Same to 2x2x2 OH.
> I would like team bld and team solving, but it would be quite hard to work who goes with who etc.
> I think 3x3x3 with feet should be removed as well, it's slightly silly in my opinion.



i don't think it would be that difficult to determine who goes with whom. just force people to register as a team, and they can be ranked as such.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 27, 2009)

Definitely Skewb.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 27, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Definitely Skewb.



Skewb! The only speedsolve event in which I've won a certificate!

I note, however, that Skewb has even fewer positions than 2x2x2. So issues with easy scrambles in 2x2x2 would also generally apply to Skewb.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 27, 2009)

yea, there is some luck to skewb and 2x2. but isnt there luck in almost anything? like pairing edges on 5x5, the you can easily look ahead on edges like there already set up to slice then i say its lucky. the 3x3 world record was a PLL skip which is luck, but they dont happen as much.


if there was 2x2 blind, do you think they should give +2's? because some people dont memorize the AUF


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 27, 2009)

How about restringing a magic as an official event?


----------



## Garmon (Apr 27, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> How a bout restringing a magic as an official event?


I would do pretty well at that!


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

Events I would like to see added:
* Team BLD - there are some administrative & database integration issues that would have to be considered, but it's a great event, a lot of fun, very different from existing events, and offers a team aspect to our currently individualized sport.

* Skewb - this puzzle is easily available and is sufficiently different from the existing puzzles. it is also very easy to learn and does not take too long (shorter than square-1) to solve, and especially scramble. Scrambling would be very easy because the puzzle's depth is only 11, so would be somewhere on par with 2x2x2.

Events I would like to see altered:
* Magic/Master Magic - going from scrambled state to linked rings. This is tricky because a notation would have to be developed, but it wouldn't be too hard if shapes remained flat. However, IIRC, for magic there are only 2*8*4 = 64 flat shapes and the Master Magic has only 15*8*6=720 flat shapes. Thus, the probability of a "lucky case" (ie - 3 unlinked rings or just needing 6 flips for the Magic) is very high, especially when compared to 2x2 or 3x3.

Events I would like to see removed:
* 3x3 with feet - I don't like this event.

* 2x2x2 - lucky cases are much too frequent, requiring "easy" scrambles for attempts at WR to be possible.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> 2x2x2 - lucky cases are much too frequent, requiring "easy" scrambles for attempts at WR to be possible.



I like 2x2 because I think it's fun. they come up with a way to make it so the computer checks the scramble for difficulty. I think that half built layers are fair game though.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I don't really care about that though, it's a fun event. It doesn't matter to me how highly ranked other people are and how hard it would be to break a world record because I will never break a world record anyway. I realize that there would probably be people getting just a CLL case and having ~3 second successes, but that wouldn't bother me. Besides, everyone at each individual competition would be getting the same lucky scramble, so everything is fair. Or we could do what Mats said and make it an average of 3 or 5, lessening the effect of lucky scrambles.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2009)

Events I would like to see added:
3-5 relay
Bump cube (Mirror blocks)


Events I would like to see removed:
2x2x2 (because of luckiness)
Magic
Master magic

The reason why I don't like magic and master magic (as well as speedstacking) is that it doesn't require much skill to become good at these events, they're not challenging enough compared to other events e.g. 3x3x3, BLD, fewest moves.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe assembling a 3x3 cube would be pretty fun. Wouldn't have any luck involved at all, so it is fair game. But it wouldn't really be a puzzle, and not much skill would be required.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 27, 2009)

how bout PLL time attacks (instead of magic)?
it's pretty much the same as magic (you do the same thing every time) but it's more difficult to get fast.

the only problem might be making sure the solver does all plls and doesn't skip one or two


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 27, 2009)

Uh... I'd like to see pyraminx crystal...I mean, that Simon West-somthing-or-other guy is really good. Skewb would be cool too.

@poster above me: You would not know when the solver had done all the PLLs.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to see removed magic, mastermagic and with feet, and instead of them I would add skewb and pyrmix crystal, I prefer new puzzles, which you must solve them scrambled, and using our hands.

I don't like the tips of the pyraminx, but I don't like the tetraminx, it's difficult to catch.


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Events I would like to see added:
> 3-5 relay
> Bump cube (Mirror blocks)
> 
> ...



Go die in a hole.


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

I also would like 2x2 blind


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe the 15 puzzle should be added. Or it's 3-dimensional version, Peter's Black Hole Cube. http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/images/blackhole.jpg


----------



## goldencuber (Apr 27, 2009)

OH & BLD for 2x2 and square 1 should be good, maybe BLD 6x6 and 7x7. Maybe even 2 cubes at once

LOL BLD magic? 

Edit: remove magic? which has one of the most # of competitors and is fun? No. Though the with feet event, maybe.


----------



## Kian (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> Events I would like to see added:
> * Team BLD - there are some administrative & database integration issues that would have to be considered, but it's a great event, a lot of fun, very different from existing events, and offers a team aspect to our currently individualized sport.
> 
> * Skewb - this puzzle is easily available and is sufficiently different from the existing puzzles. it is also very easy to learn and does not take too long (shorter than square-1) to solve, and especially scramble. Scrambling would be very easy because the puzzle's depth is only 11, so would be somewhere on par with 2x2x2.
> ...



agree 100% with everything you just said except for skewb. without actually doing the math i suppose the scrambles would lend themselves very easily to be very lucky and we'd get the same problem you cite with 2x2.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> You would not know when the solver had done all the PLLs.


Simply use 21 cubes!



Gabriel said:


> I don't like the tetraminx, it's difficult to catch.


Then don't throw it.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 27, 2009)

Multiple Fewest Moves 

Solve as many scrambles under X moves under one hour. Number of scrambles are chosen before the event, like multiple-BLD. Successes minus failures will make up your points, like multiple-BLD.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 27, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> The reason why I don't like magic and master magic (as well as speedstacking) is that it doesn't require much skill to become good at these events



While I can't argue with most problems people have with magic, I definitely don't agree with this one. Magic is pretty stupid, but getting really fast at it (like, the .8-1 range) isn't that easy.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2009)

if there's multi-BLD, maybe multi-3x3x3 would be a nice idea. It'd pretty much be a marathon.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 27, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why I don't like magic and master magic (as well as speedstacking) is that it doesn't require much skill to become good at these events
> ...



Yes, sorry, I was sorta trying to say that it is easier to improve on the magic and master magic than on 3x3x3 and other puzzles.

EDIT: How about 3x3x3 No inspection? Were there any problems with this event in the past of something?


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Certainly, if you were to learn every optimal cubeshape case and then learn how it effects all the pieces on the puzzle then this would be the best method. The problem is that you would still solve the sq1 the normal way that you would speedsolve it. I already know how many of my algorithms effect other pieces on the cube so I think with a bit of practise I could already sq1bld with cubeshape solved. Then all the event becomes is "who knows the most optimal cubeshapes". I don't see any real extra element added to the official events if this were to happen.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

For 3x3 no inspection: how about the fact that it's really hard to organize? You basically have to have the judge uncover the cube at the exact same time that the solver picks up his hands off the timer. It's too difficult to judge whether the solver has taken an extra half second of inspection or not.


I don't think "scrambled magic" is at all a good idea. I'd much rather see no magic than the scrambled version as an official event. It's just silly and that's certainly not what people think of when they think of solving a magic... and since there are so few positions, it would still be a dexterity puzzle, just one that takes a bit more training to be able to see the entire solution at the start.


----------



## KevinK (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like to see:
team BLD
relays
skewb
OH BLD
old multi-bld
copying a scrambled cube
solving three cubes while juggling (like in Macky's video)

If OH BLD were an event, I would practice it more often. It is the kind of event that looks like it requires more skill than it actually requires. It could generate a lot of publicity.

For solving three cubes while juggling, you would be solving one cube OH while juggling the other two in the other hand. When you are done with the first one, you start the cascade and switch to the next cube.

This would be a cool event because many cubers can also juggle. I know that someone will argue the point that it could be hard to regulate because of drops. The rule would be that moves may only be applied when at least one cube is in the air. The only factor that I can think of that could convince people to not do this is that the cube can fall and break. If you use a store bought cube, you should be fine.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> For 3x3 no inspection: [...] It's too difficult to judge whether the solver has taken an extra half second of inspection or not.


Half a second static inspection is acceptable. It's not like you can recognize and plan a cross or anything like it in that time. If you have 15 seconds inspection where you can even pick up and rotate the cube, that's something entirely different. At least for me, the reason to dislike the inspection is that while you're not physically making moves, you *are* already *solving* before the timer starts. This isn't the case with half a second of recognition. I'd even be ok with two seconds. So the difference to our current normal routine would be to reduce the time by 15 seconds. After that, the same two seconds tolerance and penalties _that we already use_ would come into play.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> For 3x3 no inspection: how about the fact that it's really hard to organize? You basically have to have the judge uncover the cube at the exact same time that the solver picks up his hands off the timer. It's too difficult to judge whether the solver has taken an extra half second of inspection or not.



You could just do it the same way BLD is done, where the competitor must remove the cover themselves.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> You could just do it the same way BLD is done, where the competitor must remove the cover themselves.



Ewwwwwww. If they make that the rule I'm never competing in 3speed again.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > You could just do it the same way BLD is done, where the competitor must remove the cover themselves.
> ...



Haha... well it would be a separate event so you could choose to just not compete in that. And what's so bad about that? If it works for bld I don't see why it would be so much worse for 3x3 with no inspection. It would definitely make judging easier.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...



yea but i dont think they should use a box. it would take to much time. maybe an index card or peice of paper.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



That's what they've done for speed and bld events at the competitions I've been to.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

The starting procedure issues for no-inspection will be gone once we have cubes whose stickers turn visible the instant you start the timer.


----------



## sooland (Apr 28, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> If the WCA would add another event for which people could compete for, which event do you want it to be?
> Skewb Solve? 2x2 one-handed? How about Pyraminx Crystal? Would bandage cube work?



Okay, there's tons of great ideas! It seems like skewb is really popular. Personally, even though I don't know how to solve one, I believe that eventually skewb will become an event. I mean, why is Clock an official event and not skewb? Skewb is just as popular. Square one blindfold seems to be pretty popular and team relays are an excellent idea. Perhaps for team relays. Indivdual persons would not be scored and instead teams would be. Team BLD is very popular. Personally, I think that there should be a couple of team events. But, like tons of people commented, let's keep away from getting rid of events. That would be exceedingly unfair. I've also heard comments about having snake and tetraminx.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Apr 28, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> If the WCA would add another event for which people could compete for, which event do you want it to be?
> Skewb Solve? 2x2 one-handed? How about Pyraminx Crystal? Would bandage cube work?



Okay, there's tons of great ideas! It seems like skewb is really popular. Personally, even though I don't know how to solve one, I believe that eventually skewb will become an event. I mean, why is Clock an official event and not skewb? Skewb is just as popular. Square one blindfold seems to be pretty popular and team relays are an excellent idea. Perhaps for team relays. Indivdual persons would not be scored and instead teams would be. Team BLD is very popular. Personally, I think that there should be a couple of team events. But, like tons of people commented, let's keep away from getting rid of events. That would be exceedingly unfair. I've also heard comments about having snake and tetraminx. [/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

^can you stop using 2 accounts to post the same thing or answers to your own questions? I know you are brothers, but it can and will get super annoying.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

sooland said:


> why is Clock an official event and not skewb?


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe it's because the clock is an official "Rubik's" product (not invented by Erno Rubik, but sold by the people licensing his name).

Though one could defend clock against skewb by pointing out that the pyraminx is already official and kinda similar to skewb, while there's nothing similar to clock.



sooland said:


> Skewb is just as popular.


Really? How do you know?



sooland said:


> Square one blindfold seems to be pretty popular


In theory.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ^can you stop using 2 accounts to post the same thing or answers to your own questions? I know you are brothers, but it can and will get super annoying.


What's wrong with it? If you meant the post right above yours, I'm sure he just screwed up that post. Could've just as well happened with two completely independent people.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > ^can you stop using 2 accounts to post the same thing or answers to your own questions? I know you are brothers, but it can and will get super annoying.
> ...



Okay, but it was exactly the same, why not just delete it? It's like double posting on multiple accounts. And this was the second time (at least) he/they made that mistake.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> but it was exactly the same


No it wasn't. See the [noparse][/quote]_______[/noparse] at the end? Suggests a screwed up attempt to quote and reply to. Nothing to do with them being brothers.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw the /quote, I meant the context was exactly they same. What was he trying to do anyway, just quote something without adding anything extra? If it was just a mistake, I think he would have edited it by now.

ahh I cant even quote you correctly.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ^can you stop using 2 accounts to post the same thing or answers to your own questions? I know you are brothers, but it can and will get super annoying.



Sorry about that  [/QUOTE]


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

sooland said:


> Square one blindfold seems to be pretty popular



It's not, but most of the people who would/could do it are on speedsolving. I wouldn't be at ALL surprised if less than ten people have successfully done a sq1BLD in competition within the first year. I think I've only ever heard of 5 or so people who have actually done a sq1BLD... not very popular at all, I'd say.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> sooland said:
> 
> 
> > Square one blindfold seems to be pretty popular
> ...



4 people have posted their sq1BLD records to speedcubing.com

I really want to do a Square-1 BLD, but I find it hard to trace through cube shape, otherwise I could probably do it.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 28, 2009)

byu said:


> 4 people have posted their sq1BLD records to speedcubing.com



Right, and I've only heard of them and Takao actually completing solves. 5x5BLD is way more popular and even that only has, like, 8 successes.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > 4 people have posted their sq1BLD records to speedcubing.com
> ...



8 official, 17 unofficial.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2009)

is this thread just for fun, or will some of this stuff be considered as becoming official events?


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

If it were to be considered, it should be on the WCA forums


----------



## stuvalt309 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> is this thread just for fun, or will some of this stuff be considered as becoming official events?



No, but I guess this thread can get people thinking about possible future events and maybe some WCA organisers and delegates can take this thread into account if they decide to create another event. Maybe.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 28, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> skewb, old multiblind



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know why anyone is saying skewb is popular at all, I've seen less than 3 skewb videos posted on any forums in the past 6 years. Either there are no videos, or no one cares and they get no views and are lost in the Internet. I even have two skewbs and they are just as useless as the 2x2 in competition. My opinion is that there needs to be more difficult categories, and not stupid easy puzzles that anyone can learn to solve in <10 minutes. 3x3x3 speed bld sounds fun, and so does relay.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 28, 2009)

Two 7x7x7's OH (one in each hand) while solving a 4x4x4 with your feet and doing an FMC competition for a 5x5x5.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 28, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > For 3x3 no inspection: how about the fact that it's really hard to organize? You basically have to have the judge uncover the cube at the exact same time that the solver picks up his hands off the timer. It's too difficult to judge whether the solver has taken an extra half second of inspection or not.
> ...


That's precisely what we did at Clermont Open.
Anyway, although it is fun I definitely would *not* want to see 3^3 no inspection as an official event, because it's really way to close to 3^3 speedsolve, and having to improvize your first step instead of planning it is not a difficult challenge at all.


----------



## Jason (Apr 28, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> I don't know why anyone is saying skewb is popular at all



It's popular as in it's in demand by a lot of people to become an official event


----------



## Matthew (Apr 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Multiple Fewest Moves
> 
> Solve as many scrambles under X moves under one hour. Number of scrambles are chosen before the event, like multiple-BLD. Successes minus failures will make up your points, like multiple-BLD.



I also thought how to rise fun with FM - and maybe mean of 3 in FM? 3 scrambles - 1,5 hour (we do this unofficialy in Warsaw Open - and for me that was great fun - much better than actually FM )

After J. Coll break WR in FM (btw congrats Jimmy  ) probability to break it again or even equalize it is almost impossible.. so maybe we should count a mean of 3 in FM beside of singles?


----------



## jfly (Apr 29, 2009)

I really like this talk of team bld. Something that would force cubers to practice *together* to get good. As has already been mentioned, a team aspect to speedcubing is completely absent. Besides the database issues, I think the most important thing to figure out would be how to regulate the event. In regular bld, we're very careful to not let the competitor see the puzzle. A blindfold is not sufficient. But for team bld, one of the competitors does need to see the puzzle. Does anyone have an idea to completely block the solver's view of the puzzle, while still letting the caller see? I'm reminded of this: http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/. Would it work to require each team to bring a towel that would be inspected by the scramblers at the scrambling table (just as they inspect puzzles for legality)?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2009)

*2x2 blindfolded and Skewb!*


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> * 2x2x2 - lucky cases are much too frequent, requiring "easy" scrambles for attempts at WR to be possible.


Huh? You just said before that 1 in every 300 competitions you'd get a FL skip. I thought you were being sarcastic? I'm confused...

Anyway, I think pyraminx crystal should be added. Magics + Feet should be removed.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 29, 2009)

To those who want certain events removed: Do you actually have something *against* them? Or do you just *not* have something *for* them? Because in the latter case, simply don't do them. No reason to remove them from WCA unless *nobody* wants them anymore.


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2009)

Pyraminx crystals are hard to come by. They're almost collector's items. You can't puchase them anywhere, not even on ebay. 
Also, let's just focus on events to be added, not removed


----------



## stiwi griffin (Apr 29, 2009)

4x4x4 fewest moves


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 29, 2009)

2x2 fmc with 5 minutes time limit


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

7x7x7 fmc


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2009)

grama said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > [...] No reason to remove them from WCA unless *nobody* wants them anymore.
> ...



But there's no requirement that a competition must hold every official event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2009)

grama said:


> that's why i said "a competition that WANTS to make them all"


But if you really want to do them all, you can still do them all. If you don't want the trouble in organizing to do that many events, then you don't want to do them all.

It seems like you're more interested in a competition that wants to be able to *claim* (meaning "brag") that they're doing them all. Admittedly, having more events makes that difficult.

Maybe we could have different classes of events - something like "main events" and "side events". Not just for a given competition, like it is today, but as an overall WCA designation. If we did that, we'd probably want most of the current events to be "main events", with just the ones lots of people don't like as "side events". (I realize that would probably mean 5x5x5 BLD and maybe even 4x4x4 BLD becoming "side events", which would disappoint me, but I could live with it. And I'll argue that 4x4x4 BLD is really starting to become mainstream, so I'd resist that one becoming a side event.) So solving with feet, magic, and master magic might become side events. And then we could add a whole bunch more if we like to the side events. (Like 6x6x6 BLD, 7x7x7 BLD, megaminx BLD, Square-1 BLD, 7x7x7 multiBLD, etc. )

Then a competition that wants to claim (brag) they're doing them all can simply offer all main events, and not even worry about side events, since they're "just side events". But it would still be a thing of (admittedly more limited) honor to be good at a side event, so fun for everyone, no?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2009)

grama said:


> that's why i said "a competition that WANTS to make them all"



By this logic, we shouldn't allow any new competitors, because a competition that wants to hold all events may not be able to due to time constraints because of an increase in the number of competitors.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 29, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> 4x4x4 fewest moves



Hehe.  

...


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

Chopsticks Multi-BLD. 

Seriously:

I like skewb.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 29, 2009)

bring back old multi-bld and official relays (2-4 or 5) would be cool


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

OH BLD would be fun


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 30, 2009)

old multi BLDs and 2x2 BLD


----------



## Bob (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes said:


> 2x2 fmc with 5 minutes time limit



That is so ridiculously unfair...it might the worst event that could be suggested.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 30, 2009)

2^3 FMC is fun, I would like to see it sometimes in competitions, but not as an official event. And 5 minutes is ridiculously low, 15 or 20 minutes would be better to prevent it from being pure luck.


----------



## Gprano (Apr 30, 2009)

That would be strange to have both old and new multi blind.

I want speedblind ! :d
(with a time limit for memorisation, like 20 or 30 min it wouldn't be so hard to organise, and it's a very different event from all the other official ones)


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

Speedblind would be fun, but I take over an hour to memorize...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> (And I'm talking about the extreme end. It's simply not all that extreme. Compared to the big pi memorization efforts, it's, well, as easy as pie. )



So 8.53973... ?



Bob said:


> Events I would like to see added:
> * Team BLD - there are some administrative & database integration issues that would have to be considered, but it's a great event, a lot of fun, very different from existing events, and offers a team aspect to our currently individualized sport.
> 
> * Skewb - this puzzle is easily available and is sufficiently different from the existing puzzles. it is also very easy to learn and does not take too long (shorter than square-1) to solve, and especially scramble. Scrambling would be very easy because the puzzle's depth is only 11, so would be somewhere on par with 2x2x2.



Agreed.




Bob said:


> Events I would like to see altered:
> * Magic/Master Magic - going from scrambled state to linked rings. This is tricky because a notation would have to be developed, but it wouldn't be too hard if shapes remained flat. However, IIRC, for magic there are only 2*8*4 = 64 flat shapes and the Master Magic has only 15*8*6=720 flat shapes. Thus, the probability of a "lucky case" (ie - 3 unlinked rings or just needing 6 flips for the Magic) is very high, especially when compared to 2x2 or 3x3.



Disagreed until magic strings are more widely available for purchase. 

I would like to see a braille cube (or something similar) and void cube added.

I'd also like to see a throw-your-speedcube-against-a-wall-and-the-biggest-pop-wins event. Should be amusing.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 30, 2009)

byu said:


> Speedblind would be fun, but I take over an hour to memorize...



That would be interesting, with practice people could get very fast.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 30, 2009)

Garmon said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Speedblind would be fun, but I take over an hour to memorize...
> ...



You could learn what F2L algorithms do to the rest of the pieces... In sighted solves that's not important, so you don't know, but you could learn them, just like how you could learn what permutation an OLL would perform:



> FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s!!!



Oh, on topic: Mirror blocks


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > (And I'm talking about the extreme end. It's simply not all that extreme. Compared to the big pi memorization efforts, it's, well, as easy as pie. )
> ...



Exactly. This constant is actually very easy to memorize, much easier than memorizing pi, e, or Rubik's Cubes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Very cute, guys.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Pi...hmm....what would happen if a posted the first million digits of pi...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Pi...hmm....what would happen if a posted the first million digits of pi...



You'd probably get permanently banned from speedsolving. Why, thinking of giving it a try?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 30, 2009)

*tries*

I also think that the bump cube/mirror blocks would be a nice addition. Or mirror blocks BLD.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > Pi...hmm....what would happen if a posted the first million digits of pi...
> ...



On the bright side, you'd probably get that post deleted. Banning for one post is too harsh.

On topic: Id like square-1 blind


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe 4x4 OH. I'm doing a solve right now, and as a complete noob, it is not that hard.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

4x4 OH sounds fun.

How about 4x4 Multi Blind? (joking)


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 30, 2009)

On second thought, it is not a good idea. Sore hand+lockups=Anger. Anger=Broken cube.  
And I have to type this with one hand, because I haven't finished yet.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, how long has it been?


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 30, 2009)

I think 8.23% of the 3x3x3 entries have completed 3x3x3 BLD,
while if you calculate that for Square-1 BLD, you'd get something like 31<-edit people in the world who can do Sq-1 BLD. and since it is way harder, I don't think it will even break 10 (for competitions), and If you figure those people are spread amongst the world, you'd have like 1-2 people per competition competing. So why is this a good idea again?


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> I think 8.23% of the 3x3x3 entries have completed 3x3x3 BLD,
> while if you calculate that for Square-1 BLD, you'd get something like 22 people in the world who can do Sq-1 BLD. and since it is way harder, I don't think it will even break 10 (for competitions), and If you figure those people are spread amongst the world, you'd have like 1-2 people per competition competing. So why is this a good idea again?



5x5 blind is official and it has 8 official successes.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 30, 2009)

The 4x4 OH took me like 15 minutes. But if you use a decent cube, and you are good at OH, I figure you could get sub-2 pretty easily.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

Hm... I have a decent cube, but I'm terrible at OH. It would take me at least half an hour to do a 4x4 one handed.


OFF TOPIC:

I should try typing one handed.

EDIT: Typing for one minute exactly, I typed 30 words per minute. So 30 wpm one handed, I'm around 100 two handed.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 30, 2009)

Now think about how many people own a 5x5x5 compared to a square-1. 5x5x5 is easier, you're just proving my point.


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Now think about how many people own a 5x5x5 compared to a square-1. 5x5x5 is easier, you're just proving my point.



The thing is, square-1 is only "harder" because not many people have tried it. I'm sure if people experimented with it, tried it, and worked with it - eventually someone would come up with an easy way of solving the square-1 blindfolded.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 30, 2009)

You're right. It's not harder because it has many many many many many shapes and extremely long algorithms. It's just because no one uses it.

On a serious note, if you're promoting sq-1 BLD, why would you openly say "not many people have tried it"

Here is a video of everything I just said. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16heorrfsgY&feature=related


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2009)

4x4 OH is kinda cool but I suck at it for some reason (cube is too loose/big). I'm okay at 5x5 OH though.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

Slightly off topic: What's the difference between new and old multi BLD?
Why was it changed?


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Slightly off topic: What's the difference between new and old multi BLD?
> Why was it changed?



The new Multi-BLD has a one hour time limit whereas the old one had no time limit. I'm pretty sure it was changed just so it could be fit nicely within competition schedules. I'm not sure if that is the only reason because you'd think that longer comps (2-3 days) would still offer the old multi-BLD, and they don't.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic: What's the difference between new and old multi BLD?
> ...



Also there's a 10 minute per cube time limit as well if you're doing less than 6 cubes.


----------



## Pedro (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



the 10 minutes per cube limit was there on the old multi too...


----------



## Zarxrax (May 1, 2009)

How about the floppy cube?

Also, Magic with feet.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Floppy cube wouldn't be bad. Interesting at least.


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> How about the floppy cube?
> 
> Also, Magic with feet.



Floppy cube is getting very, very simple. 

And magic with feet sounds like the worst idea ever.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > How about the floppy cube?
> ...



It would be fun to try, but definitely not an official event.


----------



## qqwref (May 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> Floppy cube is getting very, very simple.



It's not "getting" very simple - it always was. I used to play with it on IsoCubeSim way before it got mass-produced, and I could see the optimal solution on about half of the scrambles. It wouldn't be hard at all to learn an "alg" for every possible position... doing that in comp would be like doing magic. There's actually a very significant chance (I believe 1/192) of a solved puzzle...


----------



## TMOY (May 1, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> The 4x4 OH took me like 15 minutes. But if you use a decent cube, and you are good at OH, I figure you could get sub-2 pretty easily.


I use a decent cube (Eastsheen, because I feel more comfortable with it than with my Meffert for OH), I'm not that fast at OH and I average around 4 minutes at 4^3 OH, with a PB of 3:30. For a fast solver sub-2 is definitely possible.
But it's not really a new challenge. Everybody who does OH and who can solve a 4^3 can do 4^3 OH.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 1, 2009)

You could say the same thing about 3x3 OH and 3x3 with feet.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

TMOY said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > The 4x4 OH took me like 15 minutes. But if you use a decent cube, and you are good at OH, I figure you could get sub-2 pretty easily.
> ...



It's about doing it well though.
Anyone can do 3x3x3 OH, but it doesn't _really_ count if it takes like 20 minutes.


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2009)

I would like 3x3x3 Void added.
(I dont know if this been posted already, im to lazy to check the 17 pages for this)


----------



## Gparker (May 1, 2009)

Odin said:


> I would like 3x3x3 Void added.
> (I dont know if this been posted already, im to lazy to check the 17 pages for this)



3x3 void blind and OH and feet would be great too


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Floppy cube is getting very, very simple.
> ...



I didn't mean the floppy cube was getting simpler, I meant the events that were suggested (in that case floppy cube) were getting very simple.


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> It's about doing it well though.
> Anyone can do 3x3x3 OH, but it doesn't _really_ count if it takes like 20 minutes.


Yes, of course. What I meant was that when you're decent at both 3^3 OH and 4^3 speed, then you're decent at 4^3 OH as well. Replace OH by BLD and it's definitely not true. That's why 4^3 BLD deserves to be an official event, because it's really a different challenge. 4^3 OH is not.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 2, 2009)

So you are also saying that 2x2 speed should not be an event. Because anyone who can solve the 3x3 in a decent time, you can also solve the 2x2.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> So you are also saying that 2x2 speed should not be an event. Because anyone who can solve the 3x3 in a decent time, you can also solve the 2x2.



Not true. If they have 5x5 as official, why 7x7? Almost anyone who can solve a 5x5 can solve a 7x7, it just takes longer.


----------



## Bob (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are also saying that 2x2 speed should not be an event. Because anyone who can solve the 3x3 in a decent time, you can also solve the 2x2.
> ...



One reason why I am against 7x7 as an official event.


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2009)

Hang on, that logic works better the other way. The bigger the cube the better, because solving a big cube, for most people, involves the steps needed for the smaller cubes, but the smaller cubes miss steps of the bigger cubes.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

So you're saying we should get rid of 3x3?


----------



## Odin (May 2, 2009)

@Bob: Any chance that Void 3x3x3 would become a official event?



Dene said:


> Hang on, that logic works better the other way. The bigger the cube the better, because solving a big cube, for most people, involves the steps needed for the smaller cubes, but the smaller cubes miss steps of the bigger cubes.



So I guess you’re against the 1x1x1 also?  How about the 0x0x0?


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

No, 1x1 should be made official- definitely


----------



## Bob (May 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> @Bob: Any chance that Void 3x3x3 would become a official event?



I very seriously doubt it.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hang on, that logic works better the other way. The bigger the cube the better, because solving a big cube, for most people, involves the steps needed for the smaller cubes, but the smaller cubes miss steps of the bigger cubes.



Yeah, imo 3x3 is just the 4x4/5x5 with no center or edge pairing. It's way too easy to be considered a "puzzle" on its own! I say we remove it. No, not really! It's so popular. But it's boring.


More seriously, I'd like to point out the rules we should consider when thinking about new events. To remove an event it should be
- unpopular (so few people would be hurt by its removal), and
- sufficiently simple, silly, or similar to another event that the WCA would look better if it were not in the lineup.
To add an event it should be
- different enough from other events that the list of people who are good at it wouldn't be the same list for some other event, and
- popular enough that the number of people doing it would be at least two or so for a reasonably sized (say 60+ people) competition.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 2, 2009)

I vote for no void cube, nor floppy, or any variations containing more OH
I do, however, think that the old multi-BLD should be brought back, either in replace of, or in addition to the current

Other than that, Team solving variations would be VERY appreciated by myself


----------



## jfly (May 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> To add an event it should be
> - different enough from the other events that the same people who are good at another event would be good at this one



I don't follow. A new event is only worth doing if it involves at least a little specialized practice.


----------



## Gparker (May 2, 2009)

i still say skewb should be added.

what about polymorphinx? super sqaure 1? its just like the "big cube" expanded from the square 1. like the 4x4 and 5x5 are expanded from the 3x3.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

j-fly said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To add an event it should be
> ...



Sorry, fixed



Gparker said:


> i still say skewb should be added.
> 
> what about polymorphinx? super sqaure 1? its just like the "big cube" expanded from the square 1. like the 4x4 and 5x5 are expanded from the 3x3.



Polymorphinx is stupid-looking, and also the same as a Skewb. Super Square-1 is just solving two square-1s in a row, except for the fact that the puzzle turns like crap.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 2, 2009)

While I don't necessarily agree that any events should be added, the one I most think should be added is pyraminx crystal. It has all of the requirements that would be needed to make events official (accessible, widely owned, and I'm sure that the megaminx scrambler can be used or adapted for the pyra crystal.) It is one of few mass produced puzzles that requires a ton of intuition, and the times for it are pretty reasonable. That said though, I also see no reason why a skewb shouldn't be considered. Also, a puzzle that I would love to be added but never will be is the shepard's cube.

Also, I have to vote an absolute no on void cube, any extension of an event we already have (2x2 bld, 4x4 OH, etc) or the floppy cube.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Gigaminx. Definitely.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> While I don't necessarily agree that any events should be added, the one I most think should be added is pyraminx crystal. It has all of the requirements that would be needed to make events official (accessible, widely owned, and I'm sure that the megaminx scrambler can be used or adapted for the pyra crystal.) It is one of few mass produced puzzles that requires a ton of intuition, and the times for it are pretty reasonable.



No. The number of people who have one now makes this a bit hard to realize, but it was a *limited edition* puzzle, and isn't sold by Mefferts anymore. If you don't have a pyraminx crystal, it is VERY hard to find one - they're very rarely on eBay too. Nobody else makes them in large-ish quantities. Also, the puzzle is difficult to turn rapidly because of the mechanism (and that's one reason I'm so impressed with Simon's video ).


----------



## Garmon (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Gigaminx. Definitely.


I would agree, if a company mass produced them.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 2, 2009)

Let's just go Petaminx


----------



## MistArts (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:
> 
> 
> > I think 8.23% of the 3x3x3 entries have completed 3x3x3 BLD,
> ...



It's 23 official successes.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 2, 2009)

MistArts said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5 blind is official and it has 8 official successes.
> ...


He probably meant successes by 8 people.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant, sorry.

We should have Pyraminx blind


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Jul 9, 2013)

*New Official Event (WCA) Poll*

Hi guys,I wanna make a poll for new official event in WCA.I tought companies are produce new cubes such as Mastermorphix of Shengshou and me and and such as me people like to buy and practice on they're but we haven't aim and propellent.
Please participate in the poll as soon as possible.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

I said skewb and 2x3x3. Giga, 8-9, and 6-7bld take too long. Tetraminx is silly. The same as pyraminx pretty much.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe not 7BLD, but 6BLD could be held if there was a 40 minute time limit or something


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 9, 2013)

Tbh i'd like to see mirror blocks believe it or not. It can be difficult to practice but i've seen a 10.xx time, so results can be very fast. Other than that maybe a supercube on 3x3? Or how about a relay. I could watch some of the fastest cubers do all of these, all day.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Tbh i'd like to see mirror blocks believe it or not. It can be difficult to practice but i've seen a 10.xx time, so results can be very fast. Other than that maybe a supercube on 3x3? Or how about a relay. I could watch some of the fastest cubers do all of these, all day.



Yes. Mirror blocks!!!! Also gear cube is really fun. Not too hard.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think we have had a new event for several years and I don't see why we should not have 1 or 2 new events.

My event ideas:

- Starminx (the corner turning one)

- (2x2 MultiBLD (with a short time limit (10 - 2 minutes possibly) to keep things from becoming SUPER massive (like a 1 hour x/300 for example would be possible assuming some good MultiBLD-er with a _LOT_ of 2x2s would do it)

- Skewb 

Some less serious and unlikely events:

- Mouth Solving (would need a good mini 3x3 and to not be grossed out by the prospect of putting a cube in your mouth)

- A *very* unlikely and hard to do event: Random Cube Shape Solving: each competitor gets a cube that is in 3d printed, but it is in a shape that is randomly generated, each 5 scrambles they get a different shape with the same scramble, so the people that are good at this event have to be very adaptive.




-2x2 MultiBLD (With a very short time limit like 10 - 3


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Mouth Solving


What made you think of that? And it would be impossible to do any turns.

I'd like Mirror Blocks, 2x2 MBLD, 4x4 MBLD and possibly some relays (3x3-OH-BLD; 2-3-4(-5), 2BLD-3BLD-4BLD)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 16, 2013)

2BLD, 2x2 OH, 4x4 OH, 2x2 multi BLD, 1 cube in each hand OH?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> What made you think of that? And it would be impossible to do any turns.
> 
> I'd like Mirror Blocks, 2x2 MBLD, 4x4 MBLD and possibly some relays (3x3-OH-BLD; 2-3-4(-5), 2BLD-3BLD-4BLD)



Relays would be awesome. 2-5 and maybe 2-7 with a one hour time limit, because not all of us are sub-7 xD.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2013)

sim


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 16, 2013)

Skiing BLD


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2013)

6BLD but not 7BLD...yet.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 16, 2013)

Seriously though: OH BLD

Even though it probably won't happen.


----------



## marvin2699 (Jul 16, 2013)

the 3x3x4 should be an official event


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sim


----------



## Cul3el2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Poor square 2. No one likes the square 2. 3:<


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2013)

skuuuub


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2013)

Just had an idea: mirror blocks BLD without being able to look before.


----------



## EMI (Jul 17, 2013)

Why not just stay realistic - the Gigaminx, Tetraminx (??) or Starminx will 99.9% never be official events. Only skewb, some cuboid (2x3x3?) and maybe mirror blocks or mmorphix seem to make sense.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 17, 2013)

I really don't understand the support for mirror blocks. It's just 3x3 with harder recognition. The puzzle isn't more difficult, or even any different, it's just being made more difficult artificially by replacing the type of recognition. There's nothing interesting that mirror blocks add over 3x3. 

I think Skewb is the only puzzle that could realistically be added any time soon. There's already too many events that are too time consuming. How many comps a year hold every event? How many hold feet? Or 7x7? Or 4BLD or 5BLD? At least Skewb is a fast solve, and it's different and fun. Plus, there's already a decent number of skewbers.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Skewb and 2x3x3 are the only puzzles I see having a chance of making it.


----------



## Czery (Jul 17, 2013)

rainbow cube. :3


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2013)

Czery said:


> rainbow cube. :3



Again? It was already removed.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

i voted gigaminx. tll the other events dont interest me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

3x3x5


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i voted gigaminx. tll the other events dont interest me.



To quote Greased Up Deaf Guy:
'It's never gona happen.
You're wasting your time.
Forget about it.
Go do something else.
See y'all next year'

Since the UWR is about 3 times longer than fast 7x7 solves which is currently the longest sighted event.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2013)

If anyone can come up with legit reasoning for the addition of anything but Skewb, 2x2x3, and 3x3x4 (or perhaps 3x3x5), please do. I'm really interested in seeing the viability of other events that I can't see making the cut.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 17, 2013)

The problem with mirror blocks is that it's purposefully asymmetrical. How asymmetrical should a mirror blocks puzzle be? This may vary from one manufacturer to another, and thus it would be incredibly hard to create regulations on what constitutes a legal mirror blocks puzzle. 

I'd love to see Team BLD as an event. But the way the database is structured, I believe it would probably take some reformatting and energy to show teamed results on an individual's page.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'd love to see Team BLD as an event. But the way the database is structured, I believe it would probably take some reformatting and energy to show teamed results on an individual's page.



Team BLD is very hard to judge and regulate because of the factor of sound. Who's to keep simultaneously competing teams from influencing each other, and would there be an arbitrary use of "at the discretion of the judge" for dealing with such situations?

But as far as the db goes, I have a very workable idea:

*EDIT:* Team BLD database proposal:

For listings on the records page, we'll simply add the names as so:

```
3x3 Team Blindfolded
Single    xx.yy                         Competition Name 20xx
          Caller    Name 1    Country
          Solver    Name 2    Country
```

For listings on the rankings page, people would be listed individually with their result and *role* noted as well. Then, of course, country representation and competition name.
Example:
Suppose there are three competitors, A, B, and C. Competitors A and C compete as a team and get a best single solve of 35.00. At a different competition, A and B compete as a team and get a best single solve of 34.99.
Thus, on the rankings page, the listing would read something like:

```
1    A         34.99     Caller    Smerbia   Smerbian Open 2009
2    B         34.99     Solver    Smerbia   Smerbian Open 2009
3    C         35.00     Solver    Smerbia   Smerbian Open 2008
```

On A's competitor profile, listings for NR/CR/WRs would be as so:

```
3x3 Team Blindfolded
     Caller with B     34.99     Smerbian Open 2009     Final
     Caller with C     35.00     Smerbian Open 2008     Final
```

and in the competition history:

```
Smerbian Open 2009     Final     1    34.99 WR  DNF    Caller with B    34.99 35.00 DNF
```
etc.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 19, 2013)

I think if there were to be any new events it would be skewb and mirror blocks, which I hope does happen. I feel like they would not add anymore big cubes bld or 8x8 and 9x9 just because of how long it would take.

Also, not to be a proponent of removing puzzles, but I think feet solving is kind of ridiculous. That is just me. Also, Clock seems a little out of place as an official event. I mean the fact that it is an event is the only reason I want to get one. And think of it this way, if Clock were not an event, how many people would be voting for it? Not sure, that is just me.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2014)

I would like to see 8x8 9x9 6bld 7bld as official events.also some puzzles like fisher cube,cuboids,square 2.also i would like 3x3 to have ao12 ie every competitor gets 12solves

Of removing events i would like clock and feet removed.also FMC should be made 30 min and ao5 FMC must be introduced.and surely BLD must be made ao5 (allowing 1 DNF)and 4bld and 5bld must be made mean of 3.

also ao5 3bld allowing 1 DNF and mean of 3 for 4bld and 5bld.6bld looks tough.like FMC before 2013 i think only 1 attempt of 6bld must be given to competitior per competition.as in 6bld the average number of mistakes made under any mood will be almost same..


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 21, 2014)

abunickabhi said:


> Of removing events i would like clock and feet removed.also FMC should be made 30 min and ao5 FMC must be introduced.and surely BLD must be made ao5 (allowing 1 DNF)and 4bld and 5bld must be made mean of 3.



I agree with removing feet, and maybe clock too, but both of those ideas have already been discussed at great length. The community isn't going to agree; I've accepted that. Not much point bringing it up again right now, unless you have a reason for removing it that someone else hasn't already come up with.

For BLD, AO5 with one DNF allowed is an awesome idea. Scheduling is a problem, of course, but that's worth a discussion. Good idea. I also think that MO3 for 4 and 5 should be instated, since people are already allowed 3 attempts. Unlike adding an AO5 for 3BLD, there really isn't any downside to making 4 and 5BLD MO3 officlal.

I think FMC should remain one hour, and remain MO3. An hour is a good amount of time to find a solution. 30 minutes isn't enough IMO. I would rather have 3 attempts where I have enough time to do really well than have 5 halfassed attempts.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 21, 2014)

Skoob!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Skoob!



Bruh.



abunickabhi said:


> I would like to see 8x8 9x9 6bld 7bld as official events.also some puzzles like fisher cube,cuboids,square 2.also i would like 3x3 to have ao12 ie every competitor gets 12solves
> 
> Of removing events i would like clock and feet removed.also FMC should be made 30 min and ao5 FMC must be introduced.and surely BLD must be made ao5 (allowing 1 DNF)and 4bld and 5bld must be made mean of 3.
> 
> also ao5 3bld allowing 1 DNF and mean of 3 for 4bld and 5bld.6bld looks tough.like FMC before 2013 i think only 1 attempt of 6bld must be given to competitior per competition.as in 6bld the average number of mistakes made under any mood will be almost same..



6-9BLD will likely never be official due to lack of popularity.
Fisher Cube is a slower version of 3x3 with twistable equatorial centres that also isn't particularly popular, though I like it.
Cuboids may have something going for them. I don't solve cuboids and wouldn't compete in them if they were to be official. I just wonder which cuboids would be made official, if any, and how that conclusion would be reached.
Square-2 isn't popular enough. It's a cool puzzle though.

3x3 avg12 in competition would be really tough to do from an organisational perspective. It would more than double the amount of time required to run 3x3, especially if multiple rounds were to be implemented. Also, the results would be very inconsistent with results now.

If clock and feet were removed, competitors in those events would undoubtedly be very unhappy. I like to think, "If x event were never an official event, could it become popular enough and remain non-trivial enough to be considered to be one?" I think the answer is 'no' in both cases (due to hypothetical lack of popularity).

If FMC were to have a 30-minute time limit, it would become a different event entirely. The time restraint difference is too drastic. Also, FMC hardly has been run as mo3 because of scheduling 3 hours to hold it. At a 30-minute length with ao5 format, organisers would only "save" 30 minutes and have many more papers to grade. What would likely happen is organisers would be more keen to hold best of 1 or best of 2 for FMC at the 30-minute length. Additionally, the DNF rate for FMC is too high to consider an ao5 format.

BLD as ao5 could work, though it would lengthen the amount of time needed for BLD by at least 66.66%.
4-5BLD as mo3 could NOT work due to lack of popularity, time required to hold mo3, and the sheer difficulty of getting a mo3. That's 3 hours, our current FMC issue.
Then, allowing only one solve for 6BLD at a competition is ridiculous. Are you suggesting a longer time limit for 6BLD? Setting aside that sort of time in any competition is bound to be tough, and no other event currently runs as best of 1 format exclusively.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

Just came here to say that 3BLD ao5 is not a good idea IMO.
That would force people to do really safety solves to even get an average and that is not as fun as trying to do a solve as fast as you can.
DNFs are part of BLD so same formats that normal speedsolves have is really not that good.

As for other suggestions: 8x8,9x9, and 6bld and up take far too long. Also same for avg12 format...


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Just came here to say that 3BLD ao5 is not a good idea IMO.
> That would force people to do really safety solves to even get an average and that is not as fun as trying to do a solve as fast as you can.
> DNFs are part of BLD so same formats that normal speedsolves have is really not that good.


You could say the same thing about 3BLD Mo3... What about doing an Ao3?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> You could say the same thing about 3BLD Mo3... What about doing an Ao3?



Well mo3 in BLD doesn't determine winners so thats ok. Avg5 would be nice IF AND ONLY IF winners are still decided by single. That would give me 2 more solves every comp 

But deciding winner by mo3 or avg5 is bad because DNFs will always happen in BLD.

I personally wouldn't really like ao3 either but that is much more reasonable suggestion and I see how it would be good, because it makes meaning of lol-scrambles smaller


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 21, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 4-5BLD as mo3 could NOT work due to lack of popularity



Well both these records are still held in the missing averages section. Why not move them over into the 'official' rankings. I think it could be interesting.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Well both these records are still held in the missing averages section. Why not move them over into the 'official' rankings. I think it could be interesting.



There's a reason they're in the "missing averages" section and not officially recognised.

Think about what that reason is and then form a cogent reply.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 21, 2014)

8x8, 9x9, 10x10, 3x3x2, 3x3x5, 4x4x6, 2x4x6, Square-2, Skewb, Gigaminx, Teraminx, Petaminx, and more.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, 3x3x2, 3x3x5, 4x4x6, 2x4x6, Square-2, Skewb, Gigaminx, Teraminx, Petaminx, and more.



Joking or you have no idea how a competition works.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> There's a reason they're in the "missing averages" section and not officially recognised.
> 
> Think about what that reason is and then form a cogent reply.



The reason is that someone (WCA board) decided they are not official. Nothing more than that.

Same as 3bld mo3 was. WCA board just decided that it becomes official and it did. Same could be done for 4/5bld mo3. 
But I don't really have a strong opinion either way in this subject. I don't really care if they are official or not.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> The reason is that someone (WCA board) decided they are not official. Nothing more than that.
> 
> Same as 3bld mo3 was. WCA board just decided that it becomes official and it did. Same could be done for 4/5bld mo3.
> But I don't really have a strong opinion either way in this subject. I don't really care if they are official or not.



I would love to hear a good argument for why they shouldn't be official. Difficult to achieve shouldn't be a reason why they shouldn't be official IMO.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 21, 2014)

8x8x8 & 9x9x9 would take way too long, 10min + per solve.
3x3x2 deviates from standard NxNxN puzzles, if we're going to add this, why not add 3x3x5, 3x3x5, 4x4x3, etce tc
Tetraminx -- effectively a pyraminx.
6 BLD & 7 BLD, again, 5bld already takes forever.
Mastermorphix -- I don't think shapeshifters should be an event, because they don't fit with the others. They're like the odd ones out
Starminx, effectively a megaminx.
Gigaminx, as with 8x8 and 9x9, would take too long.
Square-2 -- Square-1 is already one of the most unpopular events.

I don't think they should add any more events, to quote Feliks, "There's already too many".


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> I don't think they should add any more events "There's already too many".



This, so much this


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 4-5BLD as mo3 could NOT work due to lack of popularity, time required to hold mo3, and the sheer difficulty of getting a mo3.


Most competitions already allow competitiors 3 attempts. How could it add any time at all? You're not changing the way the competition is run, you're just making an unofficial statistic official... right? I feel like I must be misunderstanding you.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't see why 8x8 shouldn't be added. In my opinion it's already popular enough and they are on sale in plenty of places. So 8x8 is what I want added next.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't see why 8x8 shouldn't be added. In my opinion it's already popular enough and they are on sale in plenty of places. So 8x8 is what I want added next.


I'm a big cube lover also, but I don't think you'll find much support for that. I'm not even convinced it's a good idea, and that's considering that 7x7 is one of my favorite events. 7x7 is already pushing time limits. I think we should keep 7x7 an official event (which a lot of people already disagree with) but let's leave it there for now. 

Why don't you start a forum competition specifically for 8x8 and up? Right now, not many people care about speedsolving 8x8. If we can get to where a lot of people are interested in an unofficial 8x8 competition, you'll have much more support for making it official.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Tetraminx -- effectively a pyraminx.



You might want to google it



tomatotrucks said:


> I don't think they should add any more events, to quote Feliks, "*There're* already too many".



Fixed


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't see why 8x8 shouldn't be added. In my opinion it's already popular enough and they are on sale in plenty of places. So 8x8 is what I want added next.


I don't see why anyone would pay any attention to anything written in this thread anymore because it just seems like "add something you like" without any motivation.
When you say "It's already popular enough", please make a comparison to existing events and provide some numbers at the very least


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> tomatotrucks said:
> 
> 
> > Tetraminx -- effectively a pyraminx.
> ...


Why? He's right.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Why? He's right.



Sorry. I read Teraminx.


----------



## RaZoR777 (Jun 2, 2015)

*What events/event would you like the WCA to add?*

For me:
1-2x2 blindfolded
2-mirror cube
Post your views too!


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

nothing


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing should be added or removed


----------



## 00 (Jun 3, 2015)

remove every event apart from 5x5 blindfolded


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

Remove 5bld and clock. Also no new events.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 3, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Remove 5bld and clock. Also no new events.



This and make MBLD 10 minutes.


----------



## Sidster (Jun 3, 2015)

2x2 BLD is fun and skewb OH


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jun 3, 2015)

3x3x1


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 3, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Remove 5bld.



NO WAY!
as long as we have 5x5 AND 6x6 AND 7x7 as speedsolve events we can surely have 4BLD and 5BLD as blindfolded events...



Mollerz said:


> This and make MBLD 10 minutes.



And even more NO WAY!!! That would ruin/change the whole event. MBLD is supposed to be the ultimate test of mind.

1. You need good concentration for the whole 60 minutes if you want to get good result (not easy)
2. You need good and fast memory with enough room for 20+ cubes if you want to be good at multi (not easy)
3. And you need fast and most of all RELIABLE execution to get good result at MBLD (also not easy)

For any other BLD event you need much shorter periods of time of full concentration. That's skill number 1 that MBLD needs that no other event does.
For any other BLD event you need much less memory space/locations. That's skill number 2 that MBLD needs that no other event does.
For any other BLD event you can just go fullspeed on execution since you have 3 attempts and only best one counts so you can DNF 2 and it doesn't affect your result. In MBLD it really really tests your accuracy also. That's skill number 3 that MBLD needs (well 4&5BLD need some degree of reliability but not nearly as much as MBLD).

If it was 10 minutes long ALL of those 3 skills would not be needed anymore and it would just be another 5BLD attempt with different (I would say even easier) execution.

If this is time issue then FMC mean of 3 takes 3 hours. MBLD takes 1 hour. And there are usually only few participants in MBLD so you can probably organize it simultaneously with some other event(s)...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 3, 2015)

It's interesting seeing an new puzzle like skewb being speedsolved, and seeing the community developing new methods, techniques and etc. is cool. I don't think we can add any events at the moment unless an existing event is removed, or some breakthrough or system comes about that makes running competitions go smoother and faster, allowing competition time for a new event.


----------



## cashis (Jun 3, 2015)

Still think physical 15 puzzle would be cool.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 3, 2015)

I dunno, I would definitely enter in a Kilominx/Flowerminx event, -that is- if a proper Speedcube company actually produced some decent quality ones, at a decent price. If this were the case, I'm sure all the same people who are into Megaminx solving would be into it, maybe slightly more, since some people (including myself atm) kind of get turned off by the length it takes to solve the Mega. Maybe.

I may be wrong, but I think FailCuber may have been joking, tseitsei. Possibly.



cashis said:


> Still think physical 15 puzzle would be cool.


Aw, heck yeah! I used to love doing this kind of puzzle as a kid, even though they took me ages. Thanks for reminding me they exist! I'mma go and solve one now.


----------



## Blabber333 (Jun 3, 2015)

multi bld and mirror blocks


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I may be wrong, but I think FailCuber may have been joking, tseitsei. Possibly.



I am 100% serious.


----------



## Mes (Jun 4, 2015)

Mirror blocks would be cool to be a WCA puzzle, wouldn't it be the only shape shifting puzzle at competitions?(I've never been to one so I don't know)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 4, 2015)

Mes said:


> Mirror blocks would be cool to be a WCA puzzle, wouldn't it be the only shape shifting puzzle at competitions?(I've never been to one so I don't know)



Square-1 is shapeshifting.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 4, 2015)

Remove 3x3 and add Magic OHITA cuz it takes skill


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2015)

15 puzzle will always be my choice, but I don't think the WCA can handle nor does it need another event right now.


----------



## cashis (Jun 4, 2015)

strakerak said:


> 15 puzzle will always be my choice, but I don't think the WCA can handle nor does it need another event right now.



I'm inclined to agree, but I think WCA could pull off one more event. We did skewb, and 15 puzzle I think somewhat matches the style of the WCA. 
That and it would make 35 events which is a nice number in my OC mind


----------



## Mes (Jun 4, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Square-1 is shapeshifting.



I guess I meant jumbling? :confused:


----------



## biscuit (Jun 4, 2015)

Mes said:


> I guess I meant jumbling? :confused:



No mirror blocks is shape shifting not jumbling. sq-1 and mirror blocks belong in the same "category"


----------



## Mes (Jun 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> No mirror blocks is shape shifting not jumbling. sq-1 and mirror blocks belong in the same "category"



Okay, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 4, 2015)

a jumbling puzzle would be like a curvy copter (i gotta get me one of those).


----------



## BboyArchon (Jun 4, 2015)

3x3x3 One foot.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 4, 2015)

cashis said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but I think WCA could pull off one more event. We did skewb, and 15 puzzle I think somewhat matches the style of the WCA.
> That and it would make 35 events which is a nice number in my OC mind



19 distinct ones but we'll just ignore that


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> 3x3x3 One foot.



...blindfolded.


----------



## cashis (Jun 4, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> 19 distinct ones but we'll just ignore that



stop pls


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jun 4, 2015)

4x4x4 FMC


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 16, 2016)

Go ahead and put your ideas here, what puzzle should be a new WCA Event. Challenges, puzzles, anything, and then ill decide to make a forum comp of special events you guys thought of.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 16, 2016)

Let's see... Rubik's Magic, 2x2 Half turns only, and Rubik's Clock with feet


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

Skewb OH and Sqan BLD with feet


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 16, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> ...blindfolded.


... FMC


----------



## Malkom (Jul 16, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> ... FMC


...underwater


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 21, 2016)

One of these days I'll get a gigaminx and if somebody else hasn't done it already I'll start a gigaminx race thread. And if I ever host a competition it will likely be a side event.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 21, 2016)

Kilominx  because it's fun ^^


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

-Kilominx, but ban Edward Vakula from participating so we have a chance D:
-3x3x2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> -Kilominx, but ban Edward Vakula from participating so we have a chance D:
> -3x3x2


Why? How fast is he? I averaged around 27-28 seconds after 15 mins


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

Most 2x2s solved in an hour

Ok this would be a really fun event. for each 2x2 you solve you get 1 point. I think world class 2x2ers might be able to get 1000+points

so this is how it would work
the competitor has to bring at least 10 2x2s.
There is a judge next to him with a computer and keeps scrambling the 2x2s while the competitor is solving them. When the 1 hour mark is over, the competitor stops solving and judge sees how many scrambles have been solved


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

13x13 oh


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Most 2x2s solved in an hour
> 
> Ok this would be a really fun event. for each 2x2 you solve you get 1 point. I think world class 2x2ers might be able to get 1000+points
> 
> ...


This event would require many scramblers, and many competitions would not be able to hold this event. In fact I doubt any competition could find enough people who were good as scramblers and judges to hold this event, and meanwhile be prepared to scramble fast enough. What if a world classer goes through a 2x2 every 5 seconds? A scrambler would have to match his speed to ensure he doesn't run out of cubes. This would be very tiring and probably go wrong over the course of an hour.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Why? How fast is he? I averaged around 27-28 seconds after 15 mins


He isn't really any faster than that. I was just joking about that since he posted some Kilominx solves on his YT channel. I feel like Kilominx and maybe Master Kilominx could be some good additions. Gigaminx would probably take too long, so if it were even added it should definitely be mo3 or no small competitions would have it, just like they rarely have FMC, feet, 4/5bld, mbld, and 7x7.

2x2s in an hour may be on to something, though. Maybe we should instead do 3x3s in 5 minutes or something.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

The bigger the puzzle the smaller the role of chance, so as bad an idea as 2BLD or ranking 2x2 or even 3x3 solely on single time is, single times should be fine for gigaminx. Mo3 wouldn't be bad either, but not necessary.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd go with Fisher Cube.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

I think most 2x2s in 5 minutes would be the best


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I think most 2x2s in 5 minutes would be the best



Yeah, that seems like a pretty fun event that wouldn't take too much time. The main problem is, they would need a decent amount of staff per competitor to hold that event.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Yeah, that seems like a pretty fun event that wouldn't take too much time. The main problem is, they would need a decent amount of staff per competitor to hold that event.


1. Misscrambles
2. The scrambler would have to be as fast as the cuber, or else the cubes would run out. Which makes it basically a team event with your judge...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> 1. Misscrambles
> 2. The scrambler would have to be as fast as the cuber, or else the cubes would run out. Which makes it basically a team event with your judge...



2x2 scrambles are about 10 moves so I think there won't be much problems with scrambling speed. Also remember that the solver will be slower because of no inspection.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> 2x2 scrambles are about 10 moves so I think there won't be much problems with scrambling speed. Also remember that the solver will be slower because of no inspection.


10 moves which have to be done carefully with no misscrambles. And if a world class cuber goes through a 2x2 every 5 seconds (Wouldn't be very hard) then the scrambler must scramble at LEAST one 2x2 every 5 seconds, for 5 consecutive minutes.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> 10 moves which have to be done carefully with no misscrambles. And if a world class cuber goes through a 2x2 every 5 seconds (Wouldn't be very hard) then the scrambler must scramble at LEAST one 2x2 every 5 seconds, for 5 consecutive minutes.



There can be 2 scramblers and 2 minutes s probably better. No avg just 1 attempt and not every comp needs to have this event


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'd go with Fisher Cube.


Yeah! FISHER CUBE IS FUN. It's not too hard, requires some algs, and you can get fast if you practice
Kinda like skewb.
And we have people like this:


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

Gear cube!!


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

Face cube / Skewb hex

basically a shape mod of the skewb, but you use different methods to solve it (I made up a speed-optimal method)


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 23, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Face cube / Skewb hex
> 
> basically a shape mod of the skewb, but you use different methods to solve it (I made up a speed-optimal method)


Could you hand mod it you think?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't know... but it's actually sold as face cube, and you don't have to mod it yourself


----------



## Millsii (Jul 24, 2016)

I think a really interesting event idea based on the 3x3x3, is to do an unsolve. The compettitor will be given a solved cube and another cube with a scramble on it. The idea for the competitor is to match the scrambled cube as fast as possible.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Millsii said:


> I think a really interesting event idea based on the 3x3x3, is to do an unsolve. The compettitor will be given a solved cube and another cube with a scramble on it. The idea for the competitor is to match the scrambled cube as fast as possible.



That is called match the scramble


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 24, 2016)

Mirror block? And variations or perhaps the ghost cube. I would love more shapeshifters.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

What about mirror block bld. It would be bld for the whole solve including inspection and u would have to feel the shape with your hands.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> What about mirror block bld. It would be bld for the whole solve including inspection and u would have to feel the shape with your hands.



I that vein I would very much like to see a double-blind solve: two cubes, one with textured stickers and one without. Both are scrambled identically, and the cube with textured stickers is memorized blindfolded. The competitor then sets down the cube with textured stickers and solves the cube with smooth stickers.


----------



## Abo (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> What about mirror block bld. It would be bld for the whole solve including inspection and u would have to feel the shape with your hands.


This is something I have done with a couple of friends for a race, definitely fun


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

yes, mirror blocks would be kewl, so would 2x2 mega, I think 2x2 mega would be a very fun event, clock should be dropped, 


shadowslice e said:


> Mirror block? And variations or perhaps the ghost cube. I would love more shapeshifters.


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Jul 24, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> yes, mirror blocks would be kewl, so would 2x2 mega, I think 2x2 mega would be a very fun event, clock should be dropped,


Kilominx would be cool but I like clock. Plus it won't be dropped soon because moyu and qiyi are making clocks.


----------

